# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  اللهجه الاماراتيه

## Taka

بما اني الاماراتي الوحيد في هذا المنتدى فأكيمد ماحد كتب هذا الموضوع
وهو اللهجه الاماراتيه
آزم : اي صار واصبح>> آزمت جثه بلا روح
ابلم : اي اخرس او صه او اسكت
ابو بريجع : شلل نصفي يصيب الوجه
ابو بشير : نوع من انواع الحشرات يطلق عليها البدو اسم " المطوعه "
ابو دريا : كائن خرافي يعيش بالبحر ,قيل انه يظهر على شكل انسان مخيف
ابو شلاخ : يطلق على الشخص كثير الكذب
ابو عدوين : مرض القرحه
ابويه : نداء للاب او يمكن القول بويه نفس المعنى
اربع : اي اهرب
ازقر : اي نادي >>ازقر فلان خه ينزل

اسميك : اي اظنك
اشلك به : اي ماذا تريد به؟؟
اكدع : فعل امر بمعنى هيا تناول طعامك
آكو: لفظ تقال في حال وجد الشي مثل هذا هو
الله بالستر : اي اللهم استرنا بسترك
امبله : اي نعم
امايه : اي نداء الام
ام الحمير : مرض السعال الديكي
ام الصبيان : هو مرض الصرع, يقال للمصروع >>ضاربته ام الصبيان
بار : القوة والجهد
بسير : اي سوف اذهب
بارج : اي برق في السماء
بارز : اي جاهز >> الاكل بارز
بال: اي راي
بالدي: اي دلو الماء >>وهي دخيلة من اللغة الاوردية
بايي: اي سوف آتي
بدع : بئر ماء
برع : اي في الخارج
بديدة: اي الحصة >>هذي بديدة فلان من الاكل
تريا : اي انتظر
تحرى : تعرف >> يقول شخص لاخر " ما تحريتك جي " اي لم اعرفك هكذا
تحسونه: اي حلاقة
ثلوث: يوم الثلاثاء
ثم: الفم
جا: اي حضر
جاب: اي احضر>>فلانه جابت ولد
حارب: من اسماء الذكور
حاسر: اي المولودة البنت
خاير: الطعام الفاسد
خاز: اي ذهب >>فلان وين خاز عنكم
دايع: اي انهار

----------


## Taka

بس الموضوع منقول
واتمنى انكم استفتوا

----------


## ناصرة المهدي

شكرا لك أخي العزيز مهرشاد وبصراحة وااااايد تعجبني لهجتكم والله يعطيك العافية

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي:
ناصرة المهدي

----------


## Taka

مشكوره مشكوره اختي والله خجلتيني

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

احم احم
الاخت عندها كلامات بالاماراتيه 
حتى بعض الناس صاروا يشكوا فيها
بس لهجتكم حلوة وتعجبني
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Taka

ومنو هاي
خلوها اتشارك بكلمات

----------


## منتظرة الفرج

تسلم اخوي على الموضوع الررروعة بصراحة اني من المعجبين بالامارات وهلها وايد احب الامارات مع اني بحرينية مو اماراتية  بس وايد اعشق الامارات 
مع تحياتي:
منتظرة الفرج

----------


## حلم إنسان

بسمه تعالى 

شكراً على الموضوع الحلوو

----------


## Taka

منتظرة الفرج
بو زاهد
مشكورين على المشاركه
و دمعه الاحزان الحين فهمت قصدك وسوري يعني

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مرحبا الساع* 




*عندي ربيعه قطيفيه  كلامها اماراتي اشك فيها الصراحه<<عرفت روحها اكيد*



*وصار لي معاها قريب السنه الحينه وربيعتي هاي علمتني اللهجه عدل* 


*بس هاي الكلمات صراحه ماسمعتهم منها مول ابد بس اعرفهم ...*


*يبالي ارمسها عنهم اذا شفت لها بارض ...الا ماروم لازم اعلمها فيهم ...*


*والرمسه الاماراتيه  وايد حلوه وتينن* 



*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## Taka

قوليها تعلمج الكلام الغاوي

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه
نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## Taka

الله يعافيج اختي......

----------


## Taka

الله يعافيج اختي......

----------


## كبرياء

*يعطيكـ العافيه اخووي ولاعدمنا جديدكـ* 

*تقبل مروري وتحيـــــــاتي* 

*كبــــــــريااء*

----------


## سيناريو

*بصراحه ماتخيلتك صبي ومن الامارات لأن الأسم أوحى لي انك بنت ومن العراق مادري*
*أسمح لي أخوي*
*الإمارات حلوه أحس ان في تفكير لتقدم البلاد ماشاء الله* 
*عليكم بالعافيه*
*نرجع لمحور حديثنا ههه*
اكدع : فعل امر بمعنى هيا تناول طعامك
أهااااااااااااا حتى حنا نقول جدوع يعني اجدع
اسميك : اي اظنك
اشلك به : اي ماذا تريد به؟؟
اكدع : فعل امر بمعنى هيا تناول طعامك
آكو: لفظ تقال في حال وجد الشي مثل هذا هو
الله بالستر : اي اللهم استرنا بسترك
امبله : اي نعم
امايه : اي نداء الام
*احم احم بس هذا اللي فهمت* 
*مشكور أخوي لهجتكم وايد حلوه بس ساعات ماأفهم بعض الكلمات* 
*يسلمو على الشرح وين الدرس الثاني ههههه*
*تحياتي اختك سيناريو*

----------


## Taka

*هههههه مادري ليش الكل يفكر انه انا بنت مع انه الاسم مبين انه اسم ولد....*
*ومو بساكدع احنا مشتركين فيها ....احنا مشتركين فوايد كلمات ....وانتي مافهمتي غير كم كلمه ....وانا بعد ما افهملكم وايد يالسعوديين عندكم وايد كلمات صعب افهمها ....واذا تبون درس ثاني مافي مشكله بس انتوا اطلبو ....*

----------


## Love Rafael

مشكووووووووور اخوي
آنة وايد احب اللهجة الاماراتية 
واهل الامارات
والامارات نفسها
الله يعطيك الف عافية
بانتظار جديدك دائما
تحياتي لك

----------


## Taka

*الله يعافيج اختي ....حتى انا احبكم يالسعودين .....*

----------


## منحوسة

مشكوووور اخوي على موضوع الرائع.......ز
تقبل مروووري.....
منحوسة...

----------


## Taka

*مشكوره اختي ع المرور ....*

----------


## Love Rafael

مشكور اخوي مهرشاد على الرد 
كلك ذوق
بس آنة بحرينية 
ما ادري اذا راح تغير رايك
هههههههههه
تحياتي لك

----------


## Taka

*ههههه سوري وانا بعد احبكم يالبحرينين وايد وايد .....*

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

يعطيك العافية اخوووووووووووووي بس والله صعبة اشوي الكلمات والله خايقة احفظ الكلمات وبعدين مااعرف معناها واخربط وقتها ههه
سوري لا تاخذ في خاطرك ..
يسلموووووووووووووووووووا على اللهجة

----------


## Taka

*هههههه لا عادي ....مشكوره ع المرور .....*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ويلي تجنن الأمارات فديت شعبها كله أحبهااااااااااااااااا بجنون والله* 
*يسلمووووووو أخوي مهرشاد بجد روووووووعه الموضوع* 
*<<<تحب اللهجه الأماراتيه وتمووووووت فيها*
*مهرشاد عطينا درس ثاني بس يكون سهل شوي*
*<<<بتقيم الموضوع* 
*تقبل مروري* 
*أختكـ*
*حسرة الروح*

----------


## Taka

*مشكوره اختي ع المرور ...وانا بعد احب السعوديه واهلها وكل اللي فيها ....وانشالله بعطيكم درس ثاني بس بطول عاد لين ماافكر واكتبه بيالي وقت لانه عاد الحين مدارس وماقدر ادش الا في الاسبوع مره ....ومشكوره ع التقييم ... ولاتحرمينا من هالطله الحلوه ...*

----------


## ابو علاوي z

*يسلمو اخوي مهرشاد على الموضوع*
* اصلاً اختي حسروة ماحبت الامارات الا من كثر ما احبها انا وعلوش911*

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

انا ما يبالها كلام 
اموت في شي اسمه 
الامارات ويعيبني وايد رمستهم وكندورتهم وسفرتهم 





وكلامكم بصراحه غاوي 


يسلمو 
عالطرح الطررر

----------


## Taka

يسلمو اخوي مهرشاد على الموضوع
*اصلاً اختي حسروة ماحبت الامارات الا من كثر ما احبها انا وعلوش911* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*ههههههه والله وانا بعد احبكم ...ماشالله العايله الكريمه كلها متواجده ...ميرسي ع المرور ...*

----------


## Taka

*يسلمو اخوي مهرشاد على الموضوع*
*اصلاً اختي حسروة ماحبت الامارات الا من كثر ما احبها انا وعلوش911* 


*.*
*.*
*.*
*ههههه وانا بعد احبكم ....ماشالله العايله الكريمه كلها متواجده ...ميرسي ع المرور ...*

----------


## Taka

انا ما يبالها كلام 
اموت في شي اسمه 
الامارات ويعيبني وايد رمستهم وكندورتهم وسفرتهم 





وكلامكم بصراحه غاوي 


يسلمو 
عالطرح الطررر
*.*
*.*
*.*
*مشكور ع الكلام الاغوى ...هيه امبين من الاسم ...ميرسي ع المرور ...*

----------

